# Unitronic Stage 2 Flash for 24v



## GTIdriver33 (Oct 12, 2007)

Has anyone flashed their ecu with the stage 2 from Unitronic? Are the gains really around 26hp???
Thanks


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

With Cams installed it does bump up there. Also, I believe that is to the Flywheel, but still noticable by far. :laugh:


----------



## GTIdriver33 (Oct 12, 2007)

How much of a difference in fuel efficiency is there? Is it noticeable?


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

bump, Im looking for similar info.

I got stage 1+ for my 12v and it was a nice difference. 

Are cams required for stage 2? Unitronics website only recommends intake and exhaust. I plan to get cams in the near future so If I can run stage 2 then I might as well while im at it...


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

rodgertherabit said:


> bump, Im looking for similar info.
> 
> I got stage 1+ for my 12v and it was a nice difference.
> 
> Are cams required for stage 2? Unitronics website only recommends intake and exhaust. I plan to get cams in the near future so If I can run stage 2 then I might as well while im at it...


Or wait till you have the cams in then flash the file for cams. Don't buy two tunes....


----------



## btimbit (Jul 28, 2010)

GTIVRon said:


> Or wait till you have the cams in then flash the file for cams. Don't buy two tunes....


Most uni dealers, at least around here, give you a credit on tunes. So if you already have 1+ you just need to pay anther $50 to get stage 2


----------



## Abstract_99 (Jun 24, 2002)

would love to kno but if no-one has any info i will be doing this EXACt thing in the next month... i will check in..


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

I upgraded from 1+ to stage 2 on my 12v and I only paid the $50 difference. and really made the tune worth while

With stage 2 i really felt all of the power and smoothness that was to offer. 

If its beyond the 30 guarantee then its up to the discretion of the unitronic dealer for install fees..


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

My VR originally had APR on it, and coming from Unitronic previously I decided to change over and there was a noticeable difference. The motor is more responsive, the power band is much smoother and the high end feels more powerful. 26 HP? I really don't know until I get a dyno - but it does feel like somewhere in the 20 hp area for sure.

I installed TT cams (main reason why I flashed uni stg2) but the dealer was telling me that he had flashed a 24v earlier with stg2 without cams installed. He called Uni to make sure it was alright and they told him that you can install the file WITHOUT cams, and if cams were ever installed later on it would self adapt and take advantage of them.

So either way you wouldn't have to pay twice if you don't have cams


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> My VR originally had APR on it, and coming from Unitronic previously I decided to change over and there was a noticeable difference. The motor is more responsive, the power band is much smoother and the high end feels more powerful. 26 HP? I really don't know until I get a dyno - but it does feel like somewhere in the 20 hp area for sure.
> 
> I installed TT cams (main reason why I flashed uni stg2) but the dealer was telling me that he had flashed a 24v earlier with stg2 without cams installed. He called Uni to make sure it was alright and they told him that you can install the file WITHOUT cams, and if cams were ever installed later on it would self adapt and take advantage of them.
> 
> So either way you wouldn't have to pay twice if you don't have cams


This, and unitronic :thumbup:


----------



## moneymikemk4 (Feb 22, 2010)

i noticed the change about a day later very good gains and better throttle response. no flat spots in the power band either pulls the whole way through.


----------



## killerVduB (Nov 28, 2008)

I got my car flashed at the Uni booth at dubjam last year and the highest for the 24v was 1+
Will i notice a difference if i go stg2 now?
I have intake/2.5 exhaust/lightweight flywheel.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, you just asked the same question this whole thread was about....


----------



## killerVduB (Nov 28, 2008)

ummm.. if you would love to re-read the thread and see if you can decipher an answer to my question id be estatic. BUT, I dont think ive read where someone has upgraded from a 24v 1+ to a stg 2 w/o cams and has inputed their experience. 
:beer:


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

My bad was a different thread. But if ~4-6 HP is worth it to you then yes.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

in short, nah you won't notice it


----------



## rosstafarian16 (Sep 1, 2009)

I unitroniced my 24v stage 2+. Noticable gain in hp, adds a little more pep in your step. Gas consumption is about the same, i didnt change my driving habbits if anything it got a little better but nothing noticable. You DO have to run 93 Octane or greater though. The only mods to my car are catback exhaust, cold air intake, and new dogbone mounts. I would spend the $425 again if i got another 24v. Hope this helps


----------



## mygreygli (Apr 21, 2012)

:thumbup:I went and got the unitronic stage 2 Vr6 24v and do not regret it at all only thing I regret is not getting it soone.the car has woken up.no more first gear lag no more hesitation! 2.5 magnaflow cat back..gruven pulleys and drop in kn air filter. Who ever says its not worth it is full of crap and has no idea what they are talking about..thats my 2 cents! Dont look back and get it


----------

